# Longtime Rider, First time Owner!



## Spreebok (29 January 2015)

Hello all!
Very excited to say that after 21 years of obsession, lessons, rideouts and general horse obsession, I'm finally in a position to take the plunge and get my own horse! 

I've found a lovely 14.2h Cob lady whom I met and took around the school on Tuesday, and it would be fair to say I am smitten! I'm going up for a second viewing and to see how she goes on the roads, but from what I've seen nothing phases this lady! Responsive, sensible, gentle and downright adorable!

I'll update how it goes on Sunday, so all fingers and toes crossed


----------



## stormclouds (29 January 2015)

How exciting!! I've just done the same, I bought my first horse two weeks ago.

Such an amazing feeling, I'll have all my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Shady (29 January 2015)

please do! and photo's are obligatory !! so exciting isn't it, i was 43 when i got my horse and i was smitten before i even saw him!
hope Sunday goes well for you, best of luck,


----------



## maj (29 January 2015)

hope all goes well for you - cant wait to see the photos - good luck


----------



## kathantoinette (29 January 2015)

Sounds a great choice.  Good luck, enjoy.


----------



## Spreebok (29 January 2015)

Thanks all! So excited, like a kid at christmas!


----------



## Kikke (29 January 2015)

How exciting and lovely! I hope it all works out and she is everything you hope her to be!


----------



## PolarSkye (29 January 2015)

Spreebok said:



			Thanks all! So excited, like a kid at christmas! 

Click to expand...

Your excitement is springing off the screen . . . wishing you all good things with your new neddy girl and looking forward to reading updates .

Happy Horse Getting - there's no feeling quite like it . . . part trepidation, part elation and part pure terror . . . but you have many years of fun to look forward to.  The feeling when YOUR horse flutters his/her nostrils at you and calls/comes running when you appear is wonderful.

P


----------



## Spreebok (30 January 2015)

I honestly just can't wait to just enjoy being with her


----------



## Elsbells (30 January 2015)

Spreebok said:



			I honestly just can't wait to just enjoy being with her 

Click to expand...

I'm a late timer too. My lovely OH bought me my girl nearly 6 years ago, she was a project and we have worked hard to get where we are but I am totally in love still. I'm 54 now and love every minute. He says I'm obsessed and that he thought in all honesty it was just a fad,......so be careful OP,  horse ownership is a powerful magic!


----------



## Spreebok (31 January 2015)

Thank you for the replies all!

Very excited for tomorrow, couldn't help but buy a few things today, leadropes, salt licks, worm egg count kit, all those exciting things lmao! :L


----------



## Kallibear (31 January 2015)

Sooo excited for you. Fingers crossed.  Sounds like sensible type too.


But PLEASE PLEASE get it vetted!! And if possible take an experienced horse owner (or even better, an instructor) with you for a last viewing.  It always makes me so sad when someone is excited as you are for a new horse, only to find they're getting more than they bargained for. A new horse should be super exciting and fun but sadly, for a lot of novice owners,  it goes horribly wrong.


----------



## Spreebok (31 January 2015)

Kallibear said:



			Sooo excited for you. Fingers crossed.  Sounds like sensible type too.


But PLEASE PLEASE get it vetted!! And if possible take an experienced horse owner (or even better, an instructor) with you for a last viewing.  It always makes me so sad when someone is excited as you are for a new horse, only to find they're getting more than they bargained for. A new horse should be super exciting and fun but sadly, for a lot of novice owners,  it goes horribly wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you worry Kalli, I've got not one, but TWO very very experience horse people coming whom I trust implicitly, and she'll be having the vet check monday if all goes well tomorrow


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (31 January 2015)

Brilliant, I hope she flies through the vet and you have many happy years ahead of you, together!


----------



## Spreebok (1 February 2015)

Following a second visit, I've decided not to get her now. She was a lot different than before, and I'd decided before I got in the car to go home that she wasn't the one for me. She'll make someone very happy, but we wouldn't be a good match in the long run!

Oh well, the search continues!


----------



## Kallibear (1 February 2015)

That's disappointing but very sensible. You'll find the perfect horse eventually


The problem sadly with cobs is they're usually nice natured but green and rushed because people won't pay the hefty pricetag for a genuine been-there-done-that when its 'just a cob'


----------



## Spreebok (1 February 2015)

Kallibear said:



			That's disappointing but very sensible. You'll find the perfect horse eventually


The problem sadly with cobs is they're usually nice natured but green and rushed because people won't pay the hefty pricetag for a genuine been-there-done-that when its 'just a cob'
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Kalli, I know I'll find the right one eventually, no sense in rushing ahead and buying a horse I don't feel 100% about


----------



## Spreebok (2 February 2015)

Found a couple of older, experienced Cobs for sale nearby, going to go have a look myself on saturday and if I like one I'll bring my aunt out sunday to have a second viewing.
Funnily enough, they're based about a 30min hack on country roads from where I plan to keep it, so that makes travelling to their new home easy


----------



## Spreebok (3 February 2015)

Got off work early and went to see the Cobs earlier, hacked out on the older one but she was a bit /too/ much of a plod for me, but the  other one was very sweet and friendly so I'm going back out to ride her and see what I think! Would have rode her today but the dark rolled in quickly!


----------



## Petal77 (4 February 2015)

Exciting, and sounds sensible to shop around (from a woman who is not doing that this time around, whoops!). Good luck with the younger cob!!


----------



## Spreebok (4 February 2015)

Hehe, thanks Petal! Younger one is 11, so still lots of mileage and experience on her, so fingers crossed she'll be good. She's good on the ground and friendly from what I've seen so far!


----------



## Spreebok (8 February 2015)

Double Post whoops!


----------



## Spreebok (8 February 2015)

11 Year Old was good. So good in fact, I bought her!
She's coming home on Saturday, but for now, say hello to Oakley! 

>> CLICK HERE FOR ALBUM! << << CLICK HERE FOR ALBUM!


----------



## Spreebok (9 February 2015)

Oh dear, no replies, is she that ugly lmao


----------



## LaurenNutini (9 February 2015)

She is gorgeous! 
I hope you have lots of fun with her.


----------



## Shady (9 February 2015)

she's lovely, truly! all that hair! be happy together


----------



## On the Hoof (9 February 2015)

Beautiful hairy girly...have a wonderful journey together x


----------



## Spreebok (9 February 2015)

Haha, thanks all, was a little bit worried it was a case of if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all lol!

Looking forward to getting her home and giving her a bloody good bath!


----------



## Orson Cart (9 February 2015)

She has a very kind eye. Welcome to the mad world of horse ownership. Thought you were obsessed before? You've only just begun  Well done Op.


----------



## Spreebok (9 February 2015)

Orson Cart said:



			She has a very kind eye. Welcome to the mad world of horse ownership. Thought you were obsessed before? You've only just begun  Well done Op.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Orson, her gentle eyes were one of the things that drew me to her, she's just got a really kind look about it! She's very friendly, I was giving her a nice scratch on the withers and she reached around gave me a scratch (admittedly on the bum) in return <3


----------



## Elsbells (9 February 2015)

She looks very sweet. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 February 2015)

Congratulations. Oakley looks lovely.


----------



## Olliepoppy (10 February 2015)

Aww she's lovely! At the age of 43 I got my first horse, a 6 year old cob last April. We had some major ups and downs when I first got him due to how he had been treated previously - not bad treatment, just very spoiled - but I fell in love with the same kind eye and although still cheeky and green he has come on so much, including putting up with his novice owner, and I wouldn't be parted with him for the world.  I hope you have a fab journey with Oakley and you bring each other much happiness


----------



## Bodger (10 February 2015)

How exciting!  She looks lovely,  will look forward to your updates


----------



## Midlifecrisis (10 February 2015)

She s a cutie...have loads of fun with her.


----------



## Spreebok (10 February 2015)

Thanks all! Week is going terribly slow now, roll on saturday!


----------



## YorksG (11 February 2015)

I hope you have many, many years of happy horse ownership  She looks very like our much loved Ride and Drive Cob mare, who we sadly lost, to old age two years ago, aged 31. I am sure you will have as much safe fun with her as we did with ours.


----------



## Spreebok (12 February 2015)

Fingers crossed Yorks! 

Sorted out livery and insurance last night, all that's left to do is get her stable ready on Saturday!


----------



## YorksG (12 February 2015)

Spreebok said:



			Fingers crossed Yorks! 

Sorted out livery and insurance last night, all that's left to do is get her stable ready on Saturday! 

Click to expand...

I shall dig this thread up this time next year, when you are tired of winter,mud, smallling, having no money  and hopefully we will all remember what it feels like waiting for The Day


----------



## Spreebok (13 February 2015)

YorksG said:



			I shall dig this thread up this time next year, when you are tired of winter,mud, smallling, having no money  and hopefully we will all remember what it feels like waiting for The Day 

Click to expand...

I hope you do! 
I think I've finally decided on a more fitting name for her, I'm quite linking Inky


----------



## Spreebok (14 February 2015)

Well, the big day has come and gone, and I'm now poorer in the wallet but richer in life!
Loaded and unloaded like a dream, saw her haynet and trundled up the ramp without an issue.
She's all settled in to her stable, stuffing her face like nothing even changed! Left her all snug in her new stable rug after a good grooming and bonding session 

Pics will come tomorrow, didn't get a chance to take any when she came, and by the time I got back after shopping for a few big essentials (like a bridle lmao) my phone had run out of battery!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 February 2015)

I'm glad that she travelled well. looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Spreebok (14 February 2015)

Faracat said:



			I'm glad that she travelled well. looking forward to the photos. 

Click to expand...

She really has been a dream so far. She's clearly not had a lot of love in her life so far yet, she was being a bit obtuse when I was trying to apply some hoof cream on her fronts, stepping back and lifting them up. I just gently persisted, and gave her a good, long scratch on the withers after one side, and she was much more willing to let me do the second. If anything, she looked somewhat amazed that she was being rewarded!

Farrier is out Monday anyway, so will mention to him she was being a bit off with them and get him to make sure all is well in the foot dept! I was able to get all four up to pick without any issues though, so most likely behavioral as opposed to physical


----------



## darkmystic7 (14 February 2015)

Hi kinda new here but wanted to hop onto your post. I'm hoping to be a first time buyer soon too  I want a cleveland  x tb so on the look out for the right 1 for me. Your girl looks lovely she looks like she will be a lot of fun. Just wondering you mentioned you needed to get a bridle, did you have much before you got her home or is it buying as you need it. My friend told me to have everything ready within reason before I got a horse. Like first aid. Mucking out tools. Extra lead rope head collar etc are you as prepared as that or just seeing how it goes? I'm 1 who has to have everything ready before whatever it is im doing starts lol


----------



## Spreebok (15 February 2015)

darkmystic7 said:



			Hi kinda new here but wanted to hop onto your post. I'm hoping to be a first time buyer soon too  I want a cleveland  x tb so on the look out for the right 1 for me. Your girl looks lovely she looks like she will be a lot of fun. Just wondering you mentioned you needed to get a bridle, did you have much before you got her home or is it buying as you need it. My friend told me to have everything ready within reason before I got a horse. Like first aid. Mucking out tools. Extra lead rope head collar etc are you as prepared as that or just seeing how it goes? I'm 1 who has to have everything ready before whatever it is im doing starts lol
		
Click to expand...

I got everything I could have ready beforehand, the only stuff I bought after she came home was rugs and tack, as I wanted my aunt with me to make sure I got the right stuff


----------



## Spreebok (15 February 2015)

Terrible photo, but will do for now


----------



## Petal77 (18 February 2015)

Spreebok said:



			Terrible photo, but will do for now 






Click to expand...

Ooh she's lovely, congrats! How's your first few days with her been? I like Inky - very cute name


----------



## Mrs.E (21 February 2015)

Hi,

Inky looks lovely, a honest type and very cute, has she settled?
 I'm also looking to buy but feel nervous about the whole thing, just the commitment, time and money!!!
Also, finding the right one is so difficult. 
Good luck with inky looking forward to hearing more xx


----------



## Spreebok (21 February 2015)

@Petal - First week has been good thanks! We're still getting to know each other of course, but she's starting to look towards me more fondly!

@Mr.E - She has settled very well thanks! She doesn't really care about anything like plastic bags, the loud quad bike that whizzes through or anything like that, so long as she has a haynet she is happy! It is nerve wracking when you're looking, all I can say is not to rush it, wait until you get off a horse after trying it grinning ear to ear, that's when you know you're onto something


----------



## YorksG (21 February 2015)

Brilliant news,sounds like you picked the right one


----------



## jodean (23 February 2015)

Some things are worth waiting for! I wish you both all the best for your future together. I remember getting my first pony. So exciting, whenever it happens.


----------



## gingerlove (4 March 2015)

I love this thread. I brought my first horse 10 months ago. It's a long story but I ended up with a very green, very big, young ginger boy. I was a bit worried I had bitten off more than I could chew. I'm a long term rider but had been out of the saddle for 8 years before taking up a share 18 months before my purchase.

I'm very happy to say that with a lot if support, a lot of lessons and an awful lot of love my giant boy had gone from strength to strength. I can't believe the difference in him and he brings me so much happiness. It's safe to say I'm totally in love! 

Big step on Friday when were are entering our first dressage comp (a new discipline for me).

I just wanted to say congratulations.... Best purchase you will ever make! You can kiss goodbye to any 'spare' income; will buy no clothes for yourself opting instead to but a new rug/new overreach boots/snazzy blue head collar! Worth every penny though


----------



## Elsbells (4 March 2015)

Awwwwww, gingerlove, that's a lovely post.


----------



## Spreebok (5 March 2015)

Elsbells is right, that is a lovely post!

I apologize it's been quiet in here, been too busy enjoying Inky lol! We've moved to a more casual yard a bit closer to home, with great hacking in the nearby woods, and we've been having a lot of fun in there! Today we got a bit lost and ended up going along a footpath full of steps, low hanging branches, ditches and trip hazards, but despite all this Inky soldiered on and I think it did a world of good for our trust! We also got a few good canters in and even a little gallop (complete with little jump over a tiny dip across the path).

She's getting much better with allowing me to touch her face and around her head, she was a little moody today but I'm putting it down to the full moon lmao!


----------



## Spreebok (7 March 2015)

Certain someones mane has been doing the great escape over to the other side recently, so what better to encourage it back than with some daft plaits


----------

